# Dasher's first therapy dog visit



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, I first have to say I am horrible about overbooking myself, my dogs, my husband. I forgot and told a friend I would do a therapy dog visit for someone and she sent me an email reminder the night before. Well I forgot that we were moving last night! Dasher was at the old house with no furniture that night and then we picked him up during the dark and brought him to the new house. Ofcourse an hour of RLH in the new house.

So this morning, I brushed Dash out and made him look as pretty. I go outside and where is Dash- in the hostas that are taller than him and he is now soaking wet :Cry: I have no clue where anything is at this point so I just throw him in the car and put the a/c vent on him as we drive. I was more concerned on both of our lack of sleep with Belle grumbling thru the night and realizing Jim is going to kill me for doing this right now.

We went to the visit and walked around a bit first. I was concerned Dash having too much energy as I normally wear Belle out before a visit. He is a lap dog with me when he is tired but he really doesn't sit on too many stranger's laps as he is such a mommy's boy. My goal was for him to be calm as the other dog that was going was a newfy who barely moves and Dasher loves to visit with other dogs. Well Dash was calm but very curious about this new place, the wheel chairs, the walkers, etc. I am sure he will get more used to the strange equipment as time goes. He was very good with the patients and one woman asked if he was a Hav- I was so excited someone recognized the breed! Dash loved the patients who were sitting on actual furniture as he would run and jump on the couch next to them- one time without being asked  I do have to say I am not sure if they wash their hair with the same product there but Dasher was pushing his entire nose on many of the women's heads. Everyone thought it was endearing but I thought it was so goofy. He put his paws on one patient's shoulders and she thought he wanted to kiss her (Dash is not a kissing dog AT ALL!) and he went to town sniffing her hair :wink:

We later went to the memory ward which I was concerned about Dash going into. I let the leader know with it being Dasher's first visit if I thought he was stressed, I would end it early. He actually turned into an actual therapy dog visit! Some of the patients in this area can really be kind of pushy and clumsy and Dash kind of liked it. He seemed to be more comfortable than the previous visit or maybe he just was a bit more used to all the commotion? One patient kept wanting to move his face hair to see his eyes, Dash kept kissing her hand while she was doing this. I was so proud of him. I tried to not praise him cause then he wants to be with me- he is a mommy's boy and I want to keep him that way!:evil: But it was a great first visit. When you consider all the changes and stress in my life and Dasher's, it was absolutely amazing. He did quite a few of his tricks and we need to learn more as he was making quite a few fans.

We do have an issue we are going to have to work on. In 2 of my regular visits (including this one) they have a bird watching area in the facilities. Well Dasher is convinced they have that set up for him. I couldn't get him to visit with any of the patients anywhere near that and he barked. While they all thought it was cute, I couldn't get him to forget about the birds. I actually had to pick him up and carry him past the area!

Overall, I was thrilled with Dasher and his first visit. Later this week we are doing the read to rover program which may be a bit better for his age and energy level but I am thinking, Dash will do well where ever we go  

Proud Mama!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good for you and Dasher -- sounds like he did wonderfully. My mother's nursing home had a resident golden retriever, Goldie, and she did so much to cheer up the residents and give them something to focus on. You'll never really know what a difference Dasher and you make in others' lives by doing this, but I still remember Goldie just the way I know the people you visit and their relatives and friends will remember Dasher. Jane


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Go Dasher! It looks like all the waiting, researching, and talking was worth getting your Dash-man. I love the three tongues hanging out on your signature pic.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome Amanda! Dasher is such a good boy and I'm glad he did so well on his first visit.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

That's great Amanda. Dasher is really something....and so are you for managing to still fit today's therapy visit in with your move. I hope you get some rest this weekend - you deserve it!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good going Amanda, that work is so rewarding for not only the people but for you and Dasher. I admire this work immensely. I wish I had time to get into it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda, you are amazing! On move day! What a woman of integrity you are! Good for Dasher on his first therapy visit! And, I love your new signature photo, too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a nice story! You and Dasher never stop amazing me!!!! Dasher has LOVED life from the first moment he entered into this world and I am so proud of both of you for sharing a little part of your lives with people who can enjoy and appreciate the joy you bring them. With you at his side, Dasher will always "fit in"!!! 

I went back on my old computer tonight after reading this and enjoyed looking at all of his baby pictures, he is special and so are you!!!

THANK YOU,


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda, it sounds like you and Dasher had a really good first therapy visit. When we had our first visit, I was told by the team leader that many dogs can only take 15 minutes or so on their first visit before they show stress and need to cut the visit short. Maybe Havanese are different, as they are such happy and content little dogs. Maddie was like Dash....she took to it immediately. We stayed the entire hour, and she acted like she had done it her whole life. I cracked up when you mentioned Dash inviting himself up on a couch to sit next to a resident. Maddie does this all the time. She assumes that the person is just waiting for her arrival (and often they are!). She hops right up next to them (or sits on their lap) and gives lots of ear lickies. Luckily, they seem to like it. She loves the facility we visit as it has a grand staircase, and her favorite thing is to run up it. She loves the place so much that she doesn't want to leave (I have to tug on her leash to get her out the door). Dasher has such a "joie de vivre" about him, and I bet he'll take to therapy work really well. I'm pretty sure that the reason Maddie likes it is the attention. She literally smiles when she gets there, and especially when she's being loved by the residents. You always hear about Goldens and Labs being the perfect therapy dog (and they are wonderful at it), but I think Havanese just have that special knack for spreading love wherever they go. 

I'm so glad you're doing this with Dash. Its unbelieveable how much Alzheimer's and nursing home patients react with joy when the animals visit. I think you should be very proud of your boy. He's a natural. Great first visit Dash! :clap2:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great job Amanda & Dasher!!! I am so happy Dashers first visit went so well and Dasher put his charm on for all the ladies, so adorable.

So was Belle upset she didn't get to go and get some crackers?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dash is such a good dog and soo smart!
I doubt there's anything he can't do. He probably could drive the car home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks guys! It is honestly not much work with Dash. Right now it is just get him used to the equipment and all the people walking around. In the meantime, he will just play hairdresser on the couch  We are just sitting at home unpacking today. The therapy place was about 45 mins away so we got a bagel on the way. Jim only woke up about an hour before I got home so I wasn't in too much trouble!

Leeann- One of the residents asked if she could feed him cause he was so little! We didn't do any bed visits yesterday but I am prepared when I take Belle back 

Dave- it only takes an hour! Some visits are 30 mins too.

Jane- The woman that I went with yesterday who also has a therapy dog and is older talked about karma with doing these visits. She says she likes to think of it as she is doing the visits now so someone will visit her later. I think of it as I am not near my grandparents so I don't get to see them that much but I think just pay it forward. Also my dogs love it, it is a free way to socialize like crazy and it gets us out and about together for some one on one time. Dash isnt' there yet and it will take some time but Isabelle LOVES these visits. She is the most selfish loving dog and it is perfect for therapy. Last week, she had one and they werent ready for us so they put us in the lobby to gather the residents and make some announcements and I was about to strangle Belle. She was twisting, barking, spinning. She was ready to get her love on already and that 5 minute wait was killing her. Some of the residents can be grumpy but Belle yells at them and tells them to pet her and they forget everything that moment and pet her. And if they slow down, she lets them know why she is there  While it seems like she might not make a good therapy dog, she quickly becomes the favorite!

I have found that the hardest for me to deal with emotionally myself and through therapy dog are the residents that don't talk or communicate. With the little guys, I am usually asked to be the one to visit the bed ridden patients as Belle can easily go on the bed and she doesnt shed. I am unsure of myself, the dog and what to do in these situations. The nice thing about the little ones is you can lift them up and a lot of times the patient reaches or doesn't. But you can often see their eyes light up and sometimes they don't pet the dogs but they just enjoy you there. And I can talk about my dogs all day long even with no questions! 

Jeanne- Exactly with all the oversized items. This retirement community was very nice as well and it is set up where each person/couple has their own place and then they have community areas. But they are very posh and grand- much nicer and easier for the dogs than the other ones we have been to. Each area is set up almost like a giant open house. There is a big kitchen, couches all over, a dinning room type area. It is really nice for the resident as they get a lot of interaction. The only thing for the dogs is that kitchen being in each room. The newfy kept trying to go over cause a few residents were baking. Dash was distracted for a little bit with that but he was just so curious. But he loved their giant oversized couches every where. If I would have let him, he would have just jumped from couch to couch 

Kathy- I honestly think the only time I have ever seem him even slightly stress was the packing and you told me maybe it was the thought of being in the car for 7 days for another move! The day I thought he might be stressing, we went to obedience and he was back to same old Dash more worried about who has cookies and visiting with all the dogs. He really looks at the world as his playground and I couldn't do the same things with him with Dora. He was/is just the perfect dog for me and you couldn't have matched me with a better dog. Just remember my next Bellatak puppy shouldn't love sticks, playing in red dirt or jumping into plants though (the one area where I maybe wished he peed more like a boy!)

I was a bit nervous with me being with him for therapy visits. I think he would be a better therapy dog if I wasnt there <BG> as he just adores me and is always watching me. He is so cute about meeting people when people put their hand out to let him sniff (the therapy lady who visits has taught this facility to do that for dog visits so they all put out their hand when you approach how nice!) Dash walks right up and high 5's them. We taught him that as a baby and I was cracking up watching him do it non stop yesterday.

Looks like I need to get Dashie his own vest with his name now


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, it was so nice to read about you and Dasher's visit. Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great job Amanda and Dash. When my MIL was in the nursing home, the residents just loved it when the dogs came to visit. They have so little going on in their small world and this sort of thing just brightens their day....my hats off to you !!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My mom lived in an assisted living facility so hearing about your visits really brings back memories. Luckily I have two sisters so at least one of us visited daily but you wouldn't believe how many of those folks don't have regular visitors. I don't think you know how much you're giving these people when you stop in with your sweet dogs!!! It's something I'd love to get into at some point. Please keep the stories of visits coming!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Amanda, what a great thing you are doing! I'm so glad Dash took right to it. He is such a happy & playful boy that he sees a potential friend in everyone! So funny about the hair.....lol

Kathie


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Dash's therapy visit went well. Izzy loves going to the nursing home to visit my Dad. The residents love to see her. She stops and says Hello to everyone. It takes us awhile to get down to my Dad's room but it's nice to see how happy it makes the residents. My Dad loves to have Izzy come visit and always finds a cracker or something to feed her. She knows which room is his and goes right in and jumps up on the bed. 

Good luck with your move.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

you deserve the credit also, as I'm sure you have worked very hard to help make him the sweet, loving, obedient dog that he is.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good boy, Dasher!! Good mama, Amanda!! 
There's no way Sedona could be a therapy dog in a place with bird watching. I swear she's a bird dog in a Havanese body.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

All I can say, as usual, is AMANDA, YOU ROCK!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations Dasher! I love reading about the happenings over there with you and your two sisters! Let's see you in that vest when you get it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go Amanda and Dasher! You make a great team as it takes the two of you to pull this off. I had to LOL at your account of what happened though, Amanda. The hair! lol Dash is a happy Havanese and it shows. I'm sure this new place will always look forward to your and Dash's visits. Good for you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, I am in awe of you and Dash (and Belle.) I can't imagine my boys as therapy dogs... I know you say it is not a lot of work, but I know how much you work with your pack. Congrats and keep up the good work. Something for me to aspire to.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Way to go Dasher!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Way to go Dash!! You must have been exhausted Amanda, but you sure do a great job with your dogs. Congrats! 

How is your new spot??


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great job Dash and Amanda! I am amazed that he can do this kind of work! I'm sure you made their day at the nursing home!
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda, thanks so much for sharing all of this about Dasher/Belle and the therapy. I know it is a lot of work to not only train them (and yourself!), but it also takes time and effort to get them ready for the appointments and drive there, etc. It is truly a wonderful thing for these people, and I only hope that if I find myself in a retirement home or hospital someday, that I might have a little Dash or Belle to come up to cheer me up!

Jackson has visited once at a retirement home, and I was impressed that the residents are taught how to extend the hand for sniffing first. Jackson loved it, and ever since then I decided to aim for therapy training. I agree with Jeanne that Havanese are perfectly suited for this kind of work for so many reasons . . . one of which is that everyone loves to feel their hair! I have seen Jackson win over the grumpiest of people . . . and your stories are inspiring to those of us hoping to do this kind of work.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Good job on your first therapy visit, Dash! Amanda, you're amazing at how much you do with your dogs! You make a great team!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher had his second visit and I realized why the testing is actually so important. You never know what you are going to get  We were told it was a read to rover program at a new summer camp. Well 5 of us showed up with dogs and there were TONS of campers about age 4-8. So what they did was read stories about dogs and then have us visit. I actually took Dasher to this one cause I thought Belle won't lay there while the child is suppose to read to her. Belle's motto is put the book down, I am way more interesting. Not really the message you want to convey. The great thing about this one is it is outdoors and in the woods around a campfire area. We did a presentation and introduced everyone to the dogs and the kids did games what to do if you see a lose dog, etc. Dasher was the smallest dog (next size was a lab). Around here newfs and Bernese are very popular! Dasher and I had a station and they had the kids go around a few at a time and then they would blow a whistle and the kids would run to the next dog (whoever got there first got to pick their dog... probably not the best idea!) The kids then were able to chose how to interact- some were way more comfortable with dogs, others scared, some wanted to walk your dog, etc. We had leashes, brushes, etc for the kids to pick from.

Dasher ended up having a blast except all the little girls that wanted to brush him (even though they use a baby brush), he wasn't very fond of that he had just had a bath that morning. He loved the kids that wanted to walk him all over the woods and totally forgot me in back holding the long line. He had to hand out 200 high 5's and the kids love that. While, when I first got there I thought this was going to be a disaster. This visit let's Dasher be himself- a fun young dog, bark if he wanted to, sniff the woods, and get more comfy with children. Dasher really bonded with a boy there and for those who know him- Dash HATES kisses. If he choses to lick you fine but he hates people kisses, always has. He doesnt like them from me but will tolerate them for a few seconds. He will kiss on command too but no kissing him  There was a young boy who had CP and Dasher was right up on him kissing him. Maybe it was because it was the end of the visit and Dash was tired but the boy was having trouble walking cause the area wasn't a paved trail so we sat down and Dash did some tricks and jumped over his arm, etc. But then Dash was all over him. I honestly asked the kid if he had candy in his mouth cause I thought I knew my dog. But Dash knew there was something special about him where he needed kisses 

And Dash got his own vest! He doesn't really like it thus far but I am sure when we put it on when out and about he forgets about everything and concentrates on the rest of the world!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He must have made that little boy's day! Glad you shared the story.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda,
Great story, thanks for sharing it.

Dash really has the temperament for a therapy dog!
In the scenario you described at the camp, I think my two would have been overwhelmed.
In the Delta Training class, we are taught to read the dog's signals and observe for lip-licking and yawning as signs of stress. I'm sure Chico would have done both at the camp in the scenario you described.

I'm not sure about Cali, as she hasn't done much more than visit at the Assisted living, where she does a great job and seems to enjoy all the commotion with the walkers, noise from the cleaning machines, medical equipment construction etc. They both do well in this type of setting and the residents love them.

last night at the library, we had the end of the year party for the READ program. All the kids and their families were there and it was chaotic. Chico did fine, but I'm not sure he enjoyed it. He prefers the one -on -one reading sessions with the kids, so I'll keep him in the program, because I think it is a very valuable one, encouraging kids to read. But I'm not so sure about events with lots of kids rushing him and lots of "craziness".

So, Dash seems to have it all and you are fortunate that he has that temperament, although I'm sure it wasn't just luck.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Amanda, your post made me cry! That Dasher is such a sweet and kind little fellow ~ I agree with Ann ~ he probably made that little boy's day! That was so perceptive of him to just know how to act with him. I bet Dash will be asking you to go back to camp!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. He is special but I just wanted to share with everyone there are so many different types of visits you can do so if you think you wouldn't like one, there is always another. Each dog is different as to what they enjoy the most and I always keep the dog in mind. I knew dang well Belle would not be happy with a kid reading while she is just laying there. It is full attention 24/7. It just takes knowing your dog and trying new things. Honestly that visit is about perfect for Dash and I wasn't too sure. I don't have kids and he isn't around kids all that much. He doesn't like a bunch of kids swarming him when we are out and about but he doesn't get stressed and when they were too much he would just look for a hole to get out but he will come closer to me when he doesnt like something. That is one of the things we learned-always use your body to keep a hole for an escape route for your dog. I think visits like that are more ideal for him because Dash is always so interested in the rest of the world so he can look kind of bored on say an elderly person's lap. He is checking what is going on, the people walking around, etc. Here the kids were so excited to walk the dogs on leash and a lot of the big dogs get exhausted getting up and down and walking. Where as Dash is like come on grab a leash, who is next.

Nan- I know exactly what you mean. It really takes knowing your dog. Belle is the world's best therapy dog especially with elderly unless it is going to storm, she gets out of control and I have had to leave because my weather bug knew what was coming. She can't concentrate on anything else and flips out. The only thing in the world that stresses her but watch out!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Dasher's visit sounds like one Tori would have enjoyed, too. Mainly because it included children. Tori loves kids! We're still waiting for her paperwork to clear so we can get out and do some therapy work. In the meantime, she's enjoying going to all of the end-of-the-year activities at my grandchildren's school.

I love how you get to experience different types of visits w/your two very different dogs.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww...you have a pretty special boy there, great job Dash! Love your new vest, you are such a handome little guy


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I know you are so proud of Dasher, the perfect guy....rough and tough.....gentle and loving. I hope Galen will be interactive with people, Smarty could care less about them and only wants her mama. My mom lives in a retirement community, she wanted to show Smarty off on one of our visits and Smarty wanted no part of it. The only trick she did was sitting up in front of me waving her paws in the air to let me know she was ready to leave.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda, its so heartwarming to hear how Dasher is taking to therapy work! Alot of dogs would freak with so many kids around them. He seems to take things in stride. I totally agree about knowing your dog and watching for signs of stress. We're told that we should leave with our dog if we see them stressed by any of the activities. The dog should enjoy what they're doing, or else its just not an activity you should push. I've seen owners that have had dogs doing therapy work for years pick up and leave during an activity because their dogs were showing signs of stress. That's exactly what they should do. We were also trained to look for lip licking, yawning, panting, etc. The fact that Dasher did so well with all those children shows he's a natural!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am going to get a havanese sometime in the future and I really want to find one i can do pet therapy with.What are some of the things to look for in a puppy?Can a breeder tell if a certain puppy would be better at it than another?
I love all the posts on the therapy visits sounds so interesting.You have amazing babies.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, I am always so interested in the work you do with your furkids and the stories you share teach us much. Thank you for that.  It sounds like a very fun day for both you and the Dashman. My two would have freaked out for sure! lol 

I can't get over how much Dash looks like my Sammy in that photo you just posted! I mean, a lot! I didn't think Dash had a long-ish muzzle... does he?

Virginia, Amanda and many of the others here who have therapy Havs can tell you just what to look for or what to ask your breeder to look for. Not all breeders may know, but look for a breeder that has perhaps already sold pups that do therapy work and can recognize the traits needed in your pup.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- you saw him at National last year! I would say he is moderate. Him and Dora probably have the same length muzzle just with his being black, it tends to not look as long. Definitely not a little maltese face though. Just recently a hav friend commented what makes Dash so adorable is he hasn't seemed to lose that puppy look and I have to agree. But part of it is he shreds his facial hair so he still looks like a puppy!

Virgina- sorry, I missed your post. I think there are some talented breeders who can really help you with the right puppy. I also questioned it but now owning a great dog from a great breeder, it is worth the wait and putting a lot of trust into your breeder. However, I will caution you with this, I met many breeders who would say a dog was great for x,y, and z. However, if they haven't done those events, I think it can be hit or miss. A few I have watched grow up and I realized they wouldn't have been good for my family. I personally do a wide variety of things with my dogs and many of the same traits that make a great therapy dog also make a great agility, obedience, and conformation dog. 

I posted in another thread about what I think makes a good therapy dog. I have a calm Havanese that if you met her, you would probably think she would be an excellent therapy dog. However, she isnt... She is about a 5 in energy which is great at home though. But when she gets to a new place with all new people let alone some can be pushy, etc. she gets stressed out and doesn't like it. My maltese who is thru the roof makes an excellent therapy dog. Mind you I try to wear her out before we go and then we generally do back to back visits. Dash who is slightly more calm (or at least listens) makes a great therapy dog as well. It is way easier to train a dog to calm down or wear them out before you go, than make a nervous dog be comfortable. So if you are really interested in doing therapy work, I would work with a breeder that takes breeding confident dogs seriously, socializes the pups, and health tests.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda, I just love reading about and seeing pictures of your dogs--specially how much you do with them, and how well they do at it!


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*So now I'M the one with tear running down my face.*

Amanda, reading the story about the visit with CP boy brought me to tears. You and the dashing Dasher are an inspiration. I have been away from nursing for awhile, but I used to work disabled kids and sometimes I really miss them. Don't tell anyone, but I am secretly hoping to look into whether one or both of my boys is suited to be a therapy dog. We have been so blessed it is time to give something back. Keep up the good work, you ROCK.

Becki


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Becki- go for it as I think both boys could do it well. With my two who are doing it regularly, they have completely different personalities and the great thing is they are both needed in a variety of visits. You would just have to find out what works best for Jonah and for Riley and for you. 

And to be honest selfishly, it is also great for the dogs- they socialize, we get out together, and they are usually exhausted when we get done. I especially like the visits with children with Dash because he is still young and often times puppy like and the kids handle this better than the adults.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Murphy's Mom said:


> Amanda, reading the story about the visit with CP boy brought me to tears. You and the dashing Dasher are an inspiration. I have been away from nursing for awhile, but I used to work disabled kids and sometimes I really miss them. Don't tell anyone, but I am secretly hoping to look into whether one or both of my boys is suited to be a therapy dog. We have been so blessed it is time to give something back. Keep up the good work, you ROCK.
> 
> Becki


You know, I got into this awesome breed because of my son who has CP. He wanted to do therapy dog and needed a dog he could manage and handle! Seems like a full circle thing to me!!! <grin>


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

You are right Kathy...things happen for a reason:hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay this summer has been really busy for me and Dasher hasn't been able to do as many therapy dog visits as I have liked. He has been being an excellent foster brother and agility and obedience have taken over. Today, before my trip we went to camp again. This time, I made the mistake of having a bag of Belle's hair bows. I just had a visit to the shelter and I allow them to dress up Belle (she loves it and so do they) 

Well Dasher was a very good sport. After several walks along the lake, visiting doggies, and handing out non stop high 5's. Dasher was tortured- he thinks the grooming before therapy dog is more than enough! About every square inch of Dasher had some sort of hair clip!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So cute. Dash looks like he doesn't mind a bit that he was all prettied up.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He must be very comfortable with his feminine side!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

With this sort of work ,it is probably hard to figure out who gets the biggest rewards, you ,the dogs or the people who you serve. You have my greatest admiration Amanda, keep up the tremendous work.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at that face! Dasher is a great sport. Those clips and bows suit him! lol


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I really am enjoying your therapy stories with the "DASH" pup and yourself. I reread your original posting on overbooking which I forgot to remember when I overbooked Ricky. He appeared to enjoy the three visits (meet and greet) at three different facilities..Psych Unit and Nursing/Rehab facility and the week before a Neuro Muscular Unit which I think took its toll on him as I look back. We spent an hour at each site trying to figure out the perfect environment for him and ME!! Psych is OUT..a little too unstable for us!! The elevators were a challenge and a new experience for Ricky, but appeared to handle it OK. We are taught to not use treats, but I might consider rewarding him occassionally since he is such a food hound. The facilities I chose will be close to home so not make the day too long.
I loved your vest for Dasher..we are given a red scarf. Where did you get such a gorgeous vest??? He looks very handsome (even with bows) like he is a sure fit in the Therapy Arena.... 
Ricky and I will be attending a 7 week class for Pediatric Therapy especially trained for our local Shriner's Hospital. My concern is too many children coming at him and trying to touch him..not sure how this will go. Reading to Rover is a possiblity too. It is definitely a rewarding experience for the pup and the handler..but exhausting!! I, too, want to make sure he is looking at his best before our visits and that is tiring for both of us....
Hope to hear about your new adventures in the upcoming months..Thanks for sharing


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I am thinking about having my 14-year-old son take Scout to some classes and then take the Delta Therapy certificate test with him. My son adores Scout and is required to do community service for school, so it seems like a win-win idea. I have my Delta Therapy certificate with my Golden, so we might be able to go to places together.

Amanda, I am wondering what you and Dash thought of the Read to Rover program...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love that picture of Dasher. He's so handsome. I hope to meet him one day. What a trooper he is.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Dash has been doing very well. I really like the Read to Rover program, I just feel at this point, it isn't for either of my therapy dogs. Belle is pretty high energy and demanding. Her laying there while a child reading causes Belle to get creative and bark and roll over, etc. She does much better in more demanding situations that stress other dogs out. Dash is also still pretty young and energetic too. He loves the camps that we visit that involve walks and then cuddle time. I think as he matures it might be something he can do better with. He amazes me as he really knows how he to act in any given situation. Belle is always herself (a little fire cracker.) She just has calmed down with age a bit and she eventually gets tired. But she still is very demanding on visits and she seems to make a lot of fans with this personality. You always feel needed when Belle is there.

I do use food but never on visits as that is always a rule but with my visits, there are other dogs there as well. Belle and Dash always get their reward when we get back to the car and we have a little love fest and party ourselves.

Diane- I have someone in my group that started out doing exactly what your son did and now she is in her first year of college and she comes back about once a month. So I would definitely say encourage him. Especially in the retirement homes. They just love children to visit anyways.

Here is the place I got both of the vests with their names. The kids love these vests and learn to spell their names. Unfortunately with the small size, there is no pocket. Also Dash got the small and it is still pretty loose. They made a special one for Belle and it is also still pretty big. Just FYI, they run big but are adjustable. You do still have to use a harness cause they are small and flimsy but I wanted the majority of the dog to be exposed since they are there for therapy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I admit Dasher's therapy visits have been far and few between. With his training and competition schedule, Dash has been taking a back seat to Isabelle going to therapy dog. I am required to take him every 3 months and as of right now that is what we have been doing! His last visit was not a positive one and I shared it with some of you privately but it was wild and while I kept it as positive as I could, it was overwhelming. Mentally ill adults who were not prepared like the counselors usually do for children. They were barking and running at the dogs, etc. While Dash has a great temperament, I wasn't sure how much he would want to go back to camp!

Tonight, we went back to the camp and I thought if he was overwhelmed, I would remove him. It was 6 to 13 year old camps and 2 hours of them rotating in to see us (7 total... eeek!) I should have probably picked a less hectic visit for Dash but the kids love taking him for walks and he loves walking at the lake. Sure enough he had fun! He was pretty sick of giving fives and speaking on command and I am sure by the end he was saying just grab the leash and walk!

I will share a cute little story from tonight too. A young boy came up and asked how old Dasher was. I told him 2 and 1/2. He immediately told he me he was 6 so he was a lot older than Dasher (love this age!). He then asked me how old I was, I was truthful and he told me "wow you are really old!!!!!" (maybe I don't really love this honesty!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just wait till you have kids of your own. They not only tell YOU stuff like that but they tell everyone else as well! Especially when they're at that "cute" age around 6. Emily's 1st grade teacher said, "I promise I won't believe everything she says about you if you promise you won't believe everything she says about me!" Em and I both loved her and Emily still talks about her, she was in her class 9 years ago.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> "I promise I won't believe everything she says about you if you promise you won't believe everything she says about me!" Em and I both loved her and Emily still talks about her, she was in her class 9 years ago.


We had a kindergarden teacher tell us the same thing, but I loved that age.

I'm not sure my girls would like visits with so many children, Smarty and Galen do enjoy going by the nursing home. The people can't move as fast. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This visit was overwhelming as they had stations set up thru out the campgrounds (think giant camp) and the kids rotated (meaning ran!) from one station to another and there were 6 dogs for 15-20 kids. They were suppose to wait when they came thru the trail but as you can imagine they were thrilled. I tried to be on the ground with Dash cause if I am standing up, I feel Dash doesnt have a safety place to go and if he is on my lap, the kids pick him up without asking. There was one child who was very loud and kind of scared Dash but I let him know Dasher likes his chest rubbed and that helped but Dash would not give him any high 5's!

Ann- I am not letting my middle school kids use that excuse though!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm sure you'll hear LOTS of interesting things.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think it's great that Dash didn't freak out with all that activity! But then, that's how well you trained him, Amanda. I'm sure he was sick of the tricks, as you said, but he's a great sport.


----------

